# Pepper Pics at 9 weeks



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

I know we all love pictures so thought I'd share some I took today!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures - particularly like pics of flying 'poos!


----------



## beth.rose (Sep 15, 2012)

Ohh, Pepper is gorgeous!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Awwww pepper is gorgeous! Love the flying poo shot!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She is soooo cute, love her.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Sharon

She is looking gorgeous, lovely training video too! My boy is asleep on my lap at the moment whilst I am working at my desk! Wondering what to do about this when he is bigger! Housetraining still an absolute nightmare, yesterday was terrible, today is a little better. He has slept through the night for the past week and a half which is great as I am not good when I dont sleep well. 

Has a tendancy to eat all my plants in the garden! Not sure if ferns are proper puppy food but it is such a good game when mummy tries to catch him.

He has stopped biting my feet now, am using my stern "no" from when the girls were little, seems to be working. Hubbie is still fair game though.

Are you at home all day with Pepper?


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> Hi Sharon
> 
> 
> Are you at home all day with Pepper?


Hi - just read your post about Monty - all seems to be going really well for you all, well done!
Yes I am at home with Pepper but have started to leave her for short periods to get her used to it! I cant wait to walk her!!! When did your vet say you can take Monty out?
Well done with getting the nipping under control. Pepper is fine with me and hubby but awful with my youngest!

Come on - we need some pics of Monty!!!!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah I have worked out what to do!!!

Monty has his second jab tomorrow night! Poor Puppy and then it will be a week after that, nearly there - I cannot wait to walk him either. He has spent the afternoon with us in the garden and was hilarious today. Has completely reverted back with the toilet training which is not good, but we are persevering, he goes on his pad looks as if he is going to go then walks off and pees on the floor! Naughty pup!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ah Monty is so cute! I love his brown nose!!! I've just shown Pepper and she says hi  !!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely photos ladies beautiful doggies xx


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Ahh bless her. Are you going to Puppy Training Classes? I thought I might give the ones in the Community Centre a go. 

Monty says Hi back, I wonder if they would recognise each other!!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> Ahh bless her. Are you going to Puppy Training Classes? I thought I might give the ones in the Community Centre a go.
> 
> Monty says Hi back, I wonder if they would recognise each other!!


yes I wonder! I am going to go to Puppy Classes - was recommended one by the vet in east malling - its on a tuesday morning. I went to have a look today, looked good, will start her next week!!
I will also do the community centre ones so hopefully see you there!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Did you send a picture of Pepper to "Your Dog" magazine? I think she is in the Gallery this month if you did. AAhhhh lovely puppy


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

No I didn't! But I will of course now have to buy it to see Peppers double!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I think you have chosen the absolute perfect name for pepper, her coat reminds me of salt and pepper! Really great photos.


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Aw so cute!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Ooooh Pepper is adorable


----------

